# Vape Prohibition Begins in California



## kimbo (20/8/15)

Thanks to corrupt politicians lead by Mark Leno who is in the pockets of big pharma, vaping will now be categorized as a tobacco product in California.

More here: http://vapeaboutit.com/vape-prohibition-begins/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nooby (20/8/15)

Oh crap...


----------



## Eequinox (20/8/15)

e-juice contains nicotene so i don't blame em but do not agree about the tobacco


----------



## Evil_Toast (20/8/15)

California. Home of the brave and slightly nutty.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (20/8/15)

This is very bad as 40% or so of our international juices come from there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (20/8/15)

e Industry Vape Prohibition Begins




Industry
*Vape Prohibition Begins*
By Sham Shivaie -
Aug 19, 2015
8945
7
SHARE
Facebook
Twitter


Thanks to corrupt politicians lead by Mark Leno who is in the pockets of big pharma, vaping will now be categorized as a tobacco product in California.

*Unless some miracle is to happen, SBX2 5 will pass, pending a final vote.* The state which is home to the majority of leading e-liquid brands, mod manufacturers, and has the highest concentration of vape shops. Will now have to operate in a heavily regulated environment. In a state treats vaping the same as smoking a cigarette.

Within the same 24 hours that England`s health department has officially announced its full support for vaping as a safe method of smoking cessation. The corrupt, misinformed law makers in the state of California have agreed to prohibition.

That needs to be repeated…

The leading government health organization of *AN ENTIRE COUNTRY* has publicly stated it believes vaping to be 95% less harmful than smoking, and wants to offer vapor devices as a medical therapy.

*While politicians in California just voted to categorize it as tobacco, *which will cripple countless small businesses. A decision made on the misinformation and outright blatant lies of Mark Leno and his supporters.

*So why did this happen?*

Mark Leno can whine all he wants that “its about protecting children” and protecting public health. No, this comes down to two simple things:

The loss of taxes collected from cigarette sales by the state, and the loss of profits by big pharma slanging their ineffective cessation products.

Now because of government greed, and corporate greed small business owners will have to suffer. Entrepreneurs who risked their financial livelihoods will suffer, as will thousands of employees.

*The final tally on the vote must be had, before it goes into effect. Not every senator was present during the hearing to cast their vote.* But as it stands, the entire industry is about to be impacted and changed, and unfortunately not for the better.

source: http://vapeaboutit.com/vape-prohibition-begins/

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Ohmen (20/8/15)

The rest of the world goes in one direction and the US goes in the complete opposite direction.



Paulie said:


> This is very bad as 40% or so of our international juices come from there



Besides the International juice, don't we also get some of our hardware from the states? Prices are going to go through the roof

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (20/8/15)

Ohmen said:


> The rest of the world goes in one direction and the US goes in the complete opposite direction.
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the International juice, don't we also get some of our hardware from the states? Prices are going to go through the roof



Yes, we dont get alot from there but the little we do will


----------



## Sn00py (20/8/15)

Well i would hope that by now we all knew if something was going to be capitalized on it would be the Americans, and if it was going to be Taxed it would be or Legalized as a revenue stream the same would occur. As long as we keep supporting and using local traders and retailers we should avoid major influences from these types of issues. 

Lets me say this I tested a simple theory which was how offensive and disturbing Vaping was to non-smokers. Sounds easy enough though I just so happened to be in a hospital for a check up. With the result I had to try it at least once. The two trainee doctors who were attending to me happened to walkout and do some paperwork. I vaped up the place and it cleared they walked in. They didn't even notice. Then they turned to discuss something and I blew out what I held in my lungs. Like a kid with his hand stuck in the cookie jar.

I then asked about the smell and the discomfort they were caused by my smoking as I put it at that point to see what they would say. They both looked at me like what is he talking about. I pulled out my THANG and they were like "WHAT?". Not to familiar with SUCH a BIG ecig, is that what it is ? Anyway as if that wasn't enough proof for me. I just so happened to be on Holiday before this and in a lovely seaside retreat near nature with all the fresh air you can enjoy.

Generally there are loads of non-smokers and the like in these close to nature places and also it being so far away from the hum drum of the city life they rarely are the first to hear about anything new. So I try my luck cause I didn't see they to have ecigs in their tobacco shops now. But generally these make very little vape or smoke if you will allow me. Here I am in the mall and shopping centres blowing out clouds of the stuff and walking calmly away. 

Security approaches me and looks and smells, stops then turns and goes back to his station. Either the fact that there was no cigarette or burning to be seen he was confused or that he found no actual smell or cloud by the time he got close enough to investigate. Never the less I go on my merry little way doing this every so often all over the show. In the isles while shopping and just about all over. People stare and some even walk into the clouds as if to smell or get a hit of that Hmmmmm.... What the ..... is that being smoked?

As we leaving the weekend we have a braai and and many of the people we met came over to enjoy the evening with us. Some smokers and others never having smoked or braaied I think??? Cause they never got near to the fire or the smoke. As we chatting about all they do and how they go about their daily. The subject has to come up, "now what is this new drugs you guys into" REALLY! drugs... giggling I say "well let me explain....." I am definitely not going to do that here.

So one of my buddies who may i ad never smoked a day in his life says: " let me have a go at that" I wasn't going to miss the opportunity having seen smokers and ex-smokers hiss or try to breath properly the first few times. That includes me I had issues, I tell you. But not even as much as a blink from this buddy and he lives in one of the cleanest seaside cities in South Africa. I was blown away and he did it a few times without hesitation or hassle till this day. 

For me the proof I need is clear and there could be more to tell though maybe it isn't necessary. Just as a note though I wasn't on 0% nic then as I am now... and So it goes..... Flavors were at that point made by my brother, and I pretty much always complained too much something in here. "I think it's" and "I maybe it's" and I was always wrong. Who knows I could be wrong here too.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## annemarievdh (20/8/15)

Sn00py said:


> Well i would hope that by now we all knew if something was going to be capitalized on it would be the Americans, and if it was going to be Taxed it would be or Legalized as a revenue stream the same would occur. As long as we keep supporting and using local traders and retailers we should avoid major influences from these types of issues.
> 
> Lets me say this I tested a simple theory which was how offensive and disturbing Vaping was to non-smokers. Sounds easy enough though I just so happened to be in a hospital for a check up. With the result I had to try it at least once. The two trainee doctors who were attending to me happened to walkout and do some paperwork. I vaped up the place and it cleared they walked in. They didn't even notice. Then they turned to discuss something and I blew out what I held in my lungs. Like a kid with his hand stuck in the cookie jar.
> 
> ...


Good story, and nice results. 

But this is vaping!!! Not smoking!!!


----------



## Evil_Toast (20/8/15)

annemarievdh said:


> But this is vaping!!! Not smoking!!!



Thought it was Twisping?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sn00py (20/8/15)

Again as stated in the story and will apologize to the die HARD VAPE police, I was attempting to just shed some light on the matter from my own experience. Nothing meant to offend anyone smoker, Vapor or breathers alike. A personal social experiment if you like, to have it removed please let me know. @annemarievdh... _I just started the habit a little while back as you can see. I still get all mixed up. Thanks for the heads-up. I will remember and be careful next time. _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sn00py (20/8/15)

I am more inclined TWISPING it sounds so much more expensive and cool....Like a dance only the selected few can do... If you are fit enough.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (20/8/15)

Sn00py said:


> Again as stated in the story and will apologize to the die HARD VAPE police, I was attempting to just shed some light on the matter from my own experience. Nothing meant to offend anyone smoker, Vapor or breathers alike. A personal social experiment if you like, to have it removed please let me know. @annemarievdh... _I just started the habit a little while back as you can see. I still get all mixed up. Thanks for the heads-up. I will remember and be careful next time. _




Haha just saying, smoking has become kind of a swearword around here. And its became an automatic response to correct people when they refer to vaping as smoking. 

No offense taken, loved your story.


----------



## BigGuy (20/8/15)

I was a seven cigar a day habit when i quit, a couple of months prior to taking up vaping i was warned by the Dr due to constant chest infections that if i did not quit i would be dead before 50. My Xrays looked like a bomb had hit my chest at that time. this is almost 5 years ago now. About a year or so ago i went in for a routine investigation due to a tummy issue and the doctors said i had to have a MRI scan which i did, sitting in the Dr rooms after MRI i asked the DR to please look at my lungs at the same time. He asked the question why, I said because i was a very heavy smoker and now i use electronic cigarettes. Needless to say he did a lung function on me and also along with the MRI results said that i had about 95% capacity.

So from a person who could not walk up a flight of stairs to someone who now can do multiple laps around sports fields that goes bodyboarding with his kids for hours on end i feel that VAPING SAVED MY LIFE. so to the clever little oke who first came up with the idea THANK YOU, you should be put in the HALL of fame as the person who single handedly saved more lives from smoking than any DR has.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Paulie (20/8/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## kev mac (20/8/15)

kimbo said:


> Thanks to corrupt politicians lead by Mark Leno who is in the pockets of big pharma, vaping will now be categorized as a tobacco product in California.
> 
> More here: http://vapeaboutit.com/vape-prohibition-begins/


I just don't get my country@Kimbo,it's so disappointing being the cynic I am and being proved right more often than not.Damn rotten politicians are ruining my once great country, and I live in Rhode Island one of if not the most corrupt places any where so much so that it was called Rouges Island back in the 1700s.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (20/8/15)

Sn00py said:


> I am more inclined TWISPING it sounds so much more expensive and cool....Like a dance only the selected few can do... If you are fit enough.....


Maybe it was a slip of the tongue, but I don't believe vapeing to be a habit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (20/8/15)

Paulie said:


>



That's a great video @Paulie,I'm gonna email my reps today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (20/8/15)

Paulie said:


>




That's his best video yet.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

